# Cat happy with patio - now has found way out - what to do.



## uzuria (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all.

I found this forum hoping to get some advice. So hello and thanks in advance!

We have a cat flap that leads to an enclosed patio area. Since we got our cat as a kitten, he has always been happy to stay in the patio and has never tried to jump the wall or get out.

Anyway, last night we realised he'd gone missing. After lots of searching we found him near our main road. After getting him back home safely, he immediately started climbing up the fence to get back out!

We aren't sure what to do. Our fence is climbable, but once on the other side, there is no way he could jump back. Also, we have heard that unless a cat is allowed to venture outside from a young age, they should remain an indoor cat. But I don't want to be cruel if he should be allowed to go out. 

Would it be better to put something over our fence to stop him climbing it, or should we try and find a way that he could get back into our patio. Can all cats adapt to the outdoors after some time? I'm also worried about the main road :S

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Dont the answer to that one. I have done the reverse, after 18 months of roaming free my cat is now in an enclosed garden. I have lost 2 cats on the road and couldnt risk losing another. Perhaps you could fix inverted wire to the top to stop him climbing over. Is he neutered?


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know how effective these rubber spikes are, but unless you have a lot of fencing it won't break the bank to try some

Fence and wall spikes - strip £0.70

Ian


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I would use an inverted/angled cat net along the top of the fence, if it were me x


----------



## uzuria (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. It seems like the general consensus is that it's best to find a way to keep him in. Will have a look into your suggestions!


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

how old is your cat and is he neutered. If he's 6 months or over the drive to find a mate may be making him try and get out.

Definitely would suggest using the advice and getting some cat proofing but also, if he is not neutered, for your sanity and his I would get it done as behaviours of sexually active cats (spraying, potential aggression, caterwauling and Houdinism) is not a recipe for a good cat/owner relationship.


----------



## uzuria (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi

He is 2 and a half but he was neutered ages ago. I think he's just seen another cat climbing the fence and realised he doesn't have to stay in the enclosed area!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

The spikes ianB suggested didnt work for me, I spent £70 on them and mine and all the neighbouring cats walked along it - albeit gingerly!


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

rose said:


> The spikes ianB suggested didnt work for me, I spent £70 on them and mine and all the neighbouring cats walked along it - albeit gingerly!


Sorry to hear you wasted money on them, but thanks for letting others know :thumbup1:

Ian


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree that you should find a way of securing the op of the fence like angled netting. For your own peace of mind and the cat's safety.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Cat Fence: Purrfect Cat Enclosures and Cat Fences

Have a look here , i have two sets of this , one free standing and one for converting existing walls etc


----------

